# My wife is not helping my addiction



## mossymo (Aug 23, 2007)

Tonight she purchased 65 lbs. of Boston Butt Roasts, $1.12 a pound if you buy a case of them at our local SAM's Club. She is out trying to make some freezer room,....... I am thinking about doing a little pulled pork this weekend. Life is good !!!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 23, 2007)

Man, thats my kind of problem 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 You are a lucky man!!


----------



## meowey (Aug 23, 2007)

Now THAT's some problem to have!  I feel for you!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 23, 2007)

poor baby.............


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

Alright Tanya! That's what eight or nine butts? WooHoo! A little pulled pork?


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 23, 2007)

*Good lord Tanya! Do you have a sister? I'm thinkin I'd like to marry into your family! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  No wait, sisters are always different, how about we just clone you? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## flash (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I would be burned out on pork butt by the end of all of them. 


Yeah.........riiiiiiiiiight


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

i'm thinkin' between us- our wives will make us get bigger  freezers & larger smokers... not neccessarily a bad thing....now after the lang 84 & bus  i want a margarita machine... should your's call mine ??? lol


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, can you come train my wife


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats a good wife feeding you addiction,mam all my wife has done is to name our stay kitten which was born under or deck Smokey
Good luck and Good Smoling


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

lol we got a "smokey" too - he got into my 100 yr old wood stove & was whining & all ashey... now he's just p.i.t.a.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 23, 2007)

...."now after the lang 84 & bus i want a margarita machine"
*Gypsy, you don't need a Margarita machine, you need a frickin sugar cane plantation. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 haha, and I'll help you run it! I already got the reciepe for Captain Morgan rum, and you, being you, most likely got the still. Hell, we could be millionares with our new Q joint, "The B&B", BBQ and booze. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

lmao terry- if ya only saw my drafting plans for my place... it's called(copyrighted & trademarked  of course) - blues & ques- open hearth pit(all brick 24long X 6' high, widescreens & football specials, the beans & salad bar, blues bands, 14 kinds of microbrew on tap, & of course pool tables, w/ harley night on saturdays,,,,,


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 23, 2007)

*Hey Mossy, I just recieved a PM that what I said about your wife was inappropiate. Please, both of you, forgive me. It was meant as a complament. I sure didn't mean it any other way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Gol darn it, why don't I just keep my mouth shut? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Again, sorry. Terry*


----------



## mossymo (Aug 23, 2007)

It was a total of 10 butts. Good lord I am in hog heaven !!! her purchase will keep  the thin smoke and the alchohol flowing.....

Gypsy
PITA is a bad word around my house..... rather known as The Anti's. MMmmm, margarita's and pulled pork, Hhmmm I am thinkin.... this weekends meal is for the mother in law and sister in law traveling to see us..... might as well get them sauced as well !!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

lmao mossy- not peta... p.i.t.a.- as in, pain in the... oops- same people- but this is the cat...big male whiner.....


----------



## mossymo (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry about that, I very much DISLIKE the PETA organization and got flustered. (I think I will chain  myself to mysmoker until they bring some dead animals to smoke !!!)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

i personally dislike any good meaning organization that has bowed down to fanatacism & celebrity influence... unless of course it's ted's spirit of the wild or back when charleton heston was pres of the n.r.a.  (but thats just me) i believe broccoli has rights... to be smothered in butter or cheese sauce.i also believe a tree is made for constructing a shelter for a family, a good deer stand, wood for heating said meat(killed righteously), heating said family, & pages for educating our children... not to mention a good wipe across the rump for ones'self... oops but i digress....


----------



## stringcheese paul (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey could you PM that recipe?


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Debi â€“ 
8-9 buttsâ€¦. Isnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t more butts in the kitchen better!!

Terry -  
Sisterâ€¦ oh my night and day that is for sure!!  Cloningâ€¦ hmmâ€¦ Mossy hasnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t told you about the bad side, has he??

Gpsy-
Bigger freezer = larger smoke = more hunting = more smoking = more time together.  Are you feeling the loveâ€¦. Heck no, pass me a beer please! J

Terry â€“ 
Margarita machine - I would like a strawberry banana one please!!  And as far as being out of lineâ€¦. Does someone need a little smoke cheese (not store bought) with their wine!!!  Holy crapâ€¦ you are talking to a farm/ranch girl pretty much tough as nailsâ€¦ bring it on!!!  LOL!!!  Keep on talking, I thought it was great.   If I thought, or Mossy thought you were out of line, you would hear from us first.  Keep it up, donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t back down and be yourself. 

Tanya


----------



## mossymo (Aug 23, 2007)

Terry

If you can, that Captain Morgan recipe would be much appreciated. I have a non-hunting/non-fishing brother in law that loves Morgan that I would love to impress. Besides that, I take a little shine to The Captain myself !!!


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 23, 2007)

Please.  There was nothing inappropriate about your post.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Obviously some folks have an underdeveloped sense of humor.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, my wife came home tonight with two racks of spare ribs (I am feeling blessed); I am going to busy tomorrow night after work (This will be my largest smoke to date not counting when I do venison sausage in the winter). Two racks of spare ribs, 2 Boston butts (approx. 6 1/2 lbs. a piece) and a batch a half of the wicked smoked beans. 

The thin blue smoke and VooDews (Vodka/Diet Dew) will be flowing well tomorrow night !!! Mother in law and sister in law are coming tomorrow night for the weekend (Don't even think about it Terry !!!). My bottle of vodka may not impress them, but I am hoping the food will earn me forgiveness !!!


----------



## cheech (Aug 23, 2007)

Uh yeah could you send the Capt recipe this direction too please?


----------



## dacdots (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you Abigail for the common sense.Big Arm's I think you are right on.If this is gonna become a politically correct forum I think I would just have to move on.Lighten up people and lets have some fun.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 23, 2007)

*Hey Cheech, here is a link, its the whole site but its got EVERY thing you need to know. I haven't been brave enough to try it yet.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
http://www.homedistiller.org/download.htm
* Mossy, you've taken away my reason for living. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks guys, I appreciate all of you!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## cheech (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Big Arm, Uh I have this friend that has made some strong stuff before and would like to develop his talent.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 25, 2007)

Started the smoking yesterday at 3PM, the smoker ran steady at 225º till 12PM today with two racks of spare ribs, 2 Boston butts (approx. 6 1/2 lbs. a piece) and a batch a half of the wicked smoked beans. It took 21 hours for those butts to hit and internal temperature of 205º. I was going to turn it up to 250º but figured I had all weekend. 





My wife’s sister and her mother are visiting for the weekend and just had pulled pork and the wicked baked beans for the first time and loved it all. Now they are talking about going out and buying roasts for me to smoke up for them !!!  

We are all to full to try the ribs and I had figured that would happen so I had pulled them out of the smoker when they had went through the 3-2 and we will save the 1 for later.


----------



## billclarkson (Aug 25, 2007)

Shoot throw out the ice cream, ice cream and tv dinners, make room for all that.  For that kinda price i would throw half of them in my smoker if they would fit and hand it out to the neighbors.  Maybe if i wish real big i'll get one of those butts for next weekend.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 26, 2007)

great lookin' smoke brutha. ya know mo ain't that far away..... i could be there in time for leftovers...


----------

